# Photographing from Inside a Car: Project Idea needing help, suggestions!



## JonnyGEE (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am very keen on starting a mini project on photographing from within the car on my travels. I basically want to document where I go, using the lights from the car as my list source at night and the ambient light in the day.

I really kind of how to get this project going contextually (as that is what my course requires) and am begging anyone for ideas and help on the subject!

I was thinking that if all else fails I was going to super-impose backgrounds through the windows but I don't see this going very far as to warrant a whole project.

So any ideas (especial with the contextual side of things) with what i could photograph from the outside for example, what I could concentrate on within the vehicle or anything else.



Thanks in advance guys



jonny



(PS: I plan to use and strap a tripod to various parts of the interior to get different angles, shots etc. Even with this I still feel lost with ideas contextually!)


----------



## SilverAWD (Feb 24, 2010)

Hmm...stopping to take pictures outside is not an option?
Although, based on my own experience traveling cross country, there are many unique and funny things you can take pictures of.  For instance, peoples creative ways to strap down something in their truck.  Or, how packed their car is with luggage and things of that nature.


----------



## Actor (Feb 25, 2010)

Try photographing billboards.  Some are interesting, others are downright funny.


----------



## photo-bob (Mar 1, 2010)

I was thinking of suggesting you photograph signs, especially city names.  The welcome to __ might work if you are lucky, have a good camera, and don't have problems with getting window reflections.  Otherwise, try photographing what's typical of that area, TX may be cattle, a farming community may be a field, NY may be the skyline, etc.  


Just my thoughts,

Photo-Bob
Nikon Cameras are my fav. followed by  Canons WITH Sigma lenses but, the absolute best is sigma and Nikon together!  Great cameras, great lenses...


----------



## JonnyGEE (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Guys

Thanks for such useful replies! I will take all of them into consideration as they all seem ideal.

I guess what I have to do is maybe find a connection between me and the places i go to. I'd hope the imagery would reflect this but without text I can imagine it'll be impossible?



Cheers


----------



## SilverAWD (Mar 4, 2010)

Nothing is impossible.  Just have fun and take pictures of what means something to you, once all of your pictures are up, your audience should see a pattern to the pictures.  They reflect what kind of person you are.


----------



## Kethaneni (Mar 5, 2010)

Pictures taken from inside a car, hummmm. Try taking pictures of stuff in your side view mirror.


----------



## JonnyGEE (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey guys

Thanks a lot for the idea Kethaneni, I think the side view mirror idea would be a good idea, will give it a go.

Cheers for the comment SilverAWD, really helpful as i always seem to set targets and standards before i've even began to think about taking photos in the first place. It's all about progression and trial and error before the best work comes out at the end of the day.


Thanks guys


----------



## davidhannison (Mar 9, 2010)

Your idea is really good you need to have some more corrections regarding this.I think you need to consult some experienced choreographer for it.


----------

